# looking for track



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello to all
I am looking to purchase a circle or so of track and ebay prices are NUTZZZ !! I know it is a bad time of year since most of us are out getting the RRs' going and in some cases gearing up for expansions but there has to be some guys out there that are getting out of the hobby for one reason or another or maybe just making changes like switching to stainless. Anyways I am looking for either a circle of LGB 16000 or the equivalent Aristocraft #30115 or even the aristo 9' #30116. I know it's a long shot and I will probably need to bite the bullet and pony up the cash to buy a box of new track but I almost hate doing that since it will be going outside to tarnish away and get beat up by nature, besides about 85% of my layout was built using used track and it works just fine. In fact the new shiny track I do have looks a bit out of place.
Thanks
Todd


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Well if you think the Evil Bay prices are Nutz wait till you see the prices in the real world. I would say you would find better prices on the bay, than retail, or unless you find somebody dumping some track. There was a guy on the bay selling 6 pieces of track in several auctions, and he had lowered it to around $129 + $37 shipping. The shipping may be a few bucks high, and it was used track, you take a gamble when you buy used track, but if your battery power, doesn't matter much!! Regal


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Todd, 

I found myself in the same boat earlier this year! Wanting track but amazed at what track was going for on ebay and through dealers. Depending on your requirements you might consider code 250 from Sunset Valley or some Microengineering track both of which are fairly affordable. 

Jack


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

can't the AML stuff still be purchased "right" ?


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

If I had to pay retail for my track I think I would have never gotten into large scale tht is why about 85% of my track is used. I just couldn't afford new. Luckily I jumped in to large scale before track prices soared so I was able to get some good deals here and there and was able to stock up. I am already using code 332 track so I wouldn't want to change over now to 250 though I have heard good things about it such as looking more "real' . I like how tuff the 332 is since we have 2 dogs that like to walk all over it so I will have to stick with that. The search continues


----------



## dash986 (Aug 2, 2008)

Howdy yall I am looking for a scissor switch that would be compatable to stainless steel or brass rail I think i saw one not long ago in a artical for a convention if anyone knows where i can find one that would be great.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

This should be in a new topic as it is not part of the original post. 

Is this the Scissor dash986 is looking for? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-LGB-1225-DOUBLE-CROSSING-TRACK-22-5-DEG-R-950mm-/170476627632 

This is a single motor drive unit, the newer LGB version has 2 EPL drives and is a 12260 

http://trainslgb.com/lgb-1226-double-slip-switch


----------

